# Walking Your Fish.. would you really? lol



## bonesy (Mar 8, 2014)

You have to Give Him 10/10 For Initiative :no1: :lol2:


Man takes a fish for WANDA! Engineer builds world's first goldfish walking device because he feared pet Malcolm was bored | Mail Online


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

bonesy said:


> You have to Give Him 10/10 For Initiative :no1: :lol2:
> 
> 
> Man takes a fish for WANDA! Engineer builds world's first goldfish walking device because he feared pet Malcolm was bored | Mail Online


Jesus Christ... He must lead an exciting life.

I don't no if it's a good effort or if he's just whapped a fish tank on a trolly!


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

wow, just wow :lol2:


----------



## bonesy (Mar 8, 2014)

SilverSky said:


> wow, just wow :lol2:


I have to say he made my day after reading this :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

That is just awful. Very stressful for the fish, tiny enclosure without any hiding places and extremely agitated water, atrocious. 



> Sadly, his beloved goldfish has since died.
> 
> But the fish lived to the grand old age of 11 thanks, Mr Warren-Madden says, to his adventurous lifestyle - which included trips to the pub and walks around town.


What a joke! Ripe old age?! No, young age, exacerbated by massive amounts of stress on the fish.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

AshMashMash said:


> That is just awful. Very stressful for the fish, tiny enclosure without any hiding places and extremely agitated water, atrocious.
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke! Ripe old age?! No, young age, exacerbated by massive amounts of stress on the fish.


Have to say that was exactly what I thought. 

I double-checked the date of the article hoping that it was April 1st..........


----------



## bonesy (Mar 8, 2014)

It's obvious the man didn't mean any harm to his little fish. Not everyone is going to agree with it but it's sweet how much he loved his little pet and how he tried to make he's life better weather you agree with it or not the man's heart was in the right place.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

bonesy said:


> It's obvious the man didn't mean any harm to his little fish. Not everyone is going to agree with it but it's sweet how much he loved his little pet and how he tried to make he's life better weather you agree with it or not the man's heart was in the right place.


He had it 11 years and it didn't once cross his mind that it might need something bigger than a bowl? I thought the bowl was just for transport but the article says - quote "If a fish is in a bowl on a shelf swimming in circles it must get bored."


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

:2wallbang:


----------



## bonesy (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't 'do' Internet font arguments and all of the rest of the forum tantrums some people tend to have when they don't agree with something. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and in my opinion he was sweet. Not everyone is an expert on keeping a gold fish maybe he thought he was doing it some good who knows but being snarky in a comment to me isn't really necessary is it :lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

bonesy said:


> Not everyone is an expert on keeping a gold fish


You make me cry inside.


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Poor fish, if he loved it that much, maybe spending a month doing real research on how to properly care for his pet than years mucking around in an attempt to stress it even further would have been time better spent. No filtration, no airation, movement of the water as he 'walked' his poor pet, kept singularly in a tub of water with no way to hide. Yep, what a great way to stress the 'beloved pet' :bash:


----------



## bonesy (Mar 8, 2014)

_simon_ said:


> You make me cry inside.


OMG :lol2: and you my friend make me feel sad inside thinking that you feel you have the right to judge people with their own pets and then 'attack peoples opinions' on an internet forum of all places. 

You have totally came off topic and aimed your font in my direction because i didn't agree with your opinions. To me its kind of pointless but hey if it makes you feel bigger and better glad i could help :2thumb: 

But seriously no more replies out of me :naughty: as i said i don't 'do' internet arguing its rather a sad way to waste a lovely day


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

bonesy said:


> OMG :lol2: and you my friend make me feel sad inside thinking that you feel you have the right to judge people with their own pets and then 'attack peoples opinions' on an internet forum of all places.
> 
> You have totally came off topic and aimed your font in my direction because i didn't agree with your opinions. To me its kind of pointless but hey if it makes you feel bigger and better glad i could help :2thumb:
> 
> But seriously no more replies out of me :naughty: as i said i don't 'do' internet arguing its rather a sad way to waste a lovely day


I do have the right to judge and your opinion is clearly wrong. :2thumb:


----------



## Monstrous (Mar 28, 2013)

Surprised this hasn't been posted yet...


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

This article makes me very sad. Even the tiniest bit of research would have indicated how stupid an idea this was. No wonder the poor fish died, it looks as though the guy has managed to get EVERYTHING wrong.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh god and he's in Holmfirth! We've been looking at houses there!! I don't want to look out the window and see some retard pushing a plastic tub around with a goldfish in it 

Can't believe they even sell those tanks anymore; they're abysmal for anything bar feeder insects!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Over the weekend I have seen a few people walking round crrying small plstic fish tank bowl type things with little gold fish in.. :lol2:


----------

